# Очочки



## Xavier61

Всем привет.
Как правильно писать: "очёчки" или "очочки"?
*<...>*

Some people say "очёчи". Is that the same as "очёчки/очочки" or is there any subtle difference?  It seems a bit odd derivation from "очки".
Спасибо заранее


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi Xavier!
The correct spelling is "очочки".  I've never heard the word "очочи" and I can't recognize it without context. My grandma was jokingly calling her glasses "очи" (an archaic word meaning 'eyes') .


----------



## Xavier61

Q-cumber said:


> Hi Xavier!
> The correct spelling is "очочки".  I've never heard the word "очочи" and I can't recognize it without context.


"Очень чётенькие/чотенькие очёчи/очoчи". It is in a videoclip, in the style of American crimen films (reminds me of "True Love" written by Tarantino), but in Russian, with some odd words : 
_«Мне короче Собчак никак._

_Мне никак Собчак короче._

_Но очечи у нее ништяк._

_Очень четенькие очечи._

I believed that we could not write stressed "о" after  "ч".


----------



## Q-cumber

Xavier61 said:


> "Очень чётенькие/чотенькие очёчи/очoчи".
> I believed that we could not write stressed "о" after  "ч".


Here's the rule:



> После ж, ч, ш, щ для передачи ударного гласного о пишется буква о или ё. Буква о пишется в следующих случаях.
> 
> На месте беглого гласного о в именах существительных и прилагательных, напр.: жор, обжора, прожорливый (ср. жрать), жом (ср. жму), ожог, поджог, пережог, изжога (ср. жгу, жгла); рожон (ср. род. п. рожна), шов (шва); княжон (род. п. мн. ч. от княжна), ножо́н (род. п. от ножны́ — устар. вариант слова но́жны), мошон, мошонка (род. п. мн. ч. и уменьш. от мошна), кишок, кишочки (род. п. и уменьш. от кишки), квашонка (уменьш. от квашня), кошомка и кошомный (от кошма), *очочки (от очки),* очочко (от очко),



This seems to be either an occasional word or just a slip of the tongue.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

Очочки/очёчки. Most use "о", some dictionaries like _*Большой универсальный словарь русского языка *_use "ё"


----------



## Q-cumber

Очочки. Please refer the rules: Буквы о, ё, е после шипящих. Правила русской орфографии и пунктуации онлайн. Полный академический справочник Лопатина.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Очочки. Please refer the rules: Буквы о, ё, е после шипящих. Правила русской орфографии и пунктуации онлайн. Полный академический справочник Лопатина.


Я уверяю вас, что писать следует «очёчки». Потому, что без морфологического разбора данного слова, правила, на которые вы ссылаетесь, применять нельзя.

См. § 19.7 по вашей ссылке: проверочное слово - _очечник_.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Я уверяю вас, что писать следует «очёчки».


Проведите аналогию с "крючочки", и ваша уверенность может поколебаться.


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> Проведите аналогию с "крючочки", и ваша уверенность может поколебаться.


У «крючочков» ваших нет проверочного слова с «е». Вот и пишем «о».

А в ОП мы «оч*ё*чки*» *укладываем в оч*е*чник.


----------



## GCRaistlin

И давно у нас гласные вне корня проверяются проверочными словами?


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> У «крючочков» ваших нет проверочного слова с «е». Вот и пишем «о».
> 
> А в ОП мы «оч*ё*чки*» *укладываем в оч*е*чник.


При чём тут какие бы то ни было "проверочные слова"? Тут нет вопроса в том, какая гласная в суффиксе (она и так ударная!), вопрос в том, как её записывать.
(Не говоря уже о том, что в очечник укладывают очки, а не очочки. Очочки укладывались бы в *очечечник (?).)


----------



## vh16

Xavier61 said:


> Some people say "очёчи". Is that the same as "очёчки/очочки" or is there any subtle difference?


It's the same. A friend of mine uses it all the time. _Очёчки_ is a an affectionate diminutive, but excessive use of diminutives annoys many people. _Очёчи _doesn't sound like a diminutive.
Also, I'm not sure whether the word _очёчи _existed before 2011 hit "Чумачечая весна" by Потап и Настя.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Тут нет вопроса в том, какая гласная в суффиксе (она и так ударная!)


Не понял?..


----------



## Maroseika

As we can see, authoritative dictionary and orthography reference book are quite uniform in this regard.
Any native is free to write any way he likes, but if the question is what is the normative spelling, the answer is clear and unambiguous: *очочки*.


----------



## Xavier61

vh16 said:


> It's the same. A friend of mine uses it all the time. _Очёчки_ is a an affectionate diminutive, but excessive use of diminutives annoys many people. _Очёчи _doesn't sound like a diminutive.
> Also, I'm not sure whether the word _очёчи _existed before 2011 hit "Чумачечая весна" by Потап и Настя.


Thank you for explaining it, and its origin.


Q-cumber said:


> Hi Xavier!
> The correct spelling is "очочки".  I've never heard the word "очочи" and I can't recognize it without context. My grandma was jokingly calling her glasses "очи" (an archaic word meaning 'eyes') .


Hi, Q-Cumber. Do you think that "очoчи"or "очёчи" (how to write it?) are affectionate or diminutive forms of "очи" in the sense of "glasses"? Any idea why it is with "о" and not "e": *"очéчи"?


----------



## Xavier61

Rosett said:


> Я уверяю вас, что писать следует «очёчки». Потому, что без морфологического разбора данного слова, правила, на которые вы ссылаетесь, применять нельзя.
> 
> См. § 19.7 по вашей ссылке: проверочное слово - _очечник_.



У Высоцкого: На стене висели в рамках бородатые мужчины — Все в *очечках* на цепочках, по-народному — в пенсне.


----------



## Awwal12

Xavier61 said:


> Hi, Q-Cumber. Do you think that "очoчи"or "очёчи" (how to write it?) are affectionate or diminutive forms of "очи" in the sense of "glasses"?


1. "Очи" in the sense of "glasses" is just occasional joking, you hardly can actually *expect* it from an average speaker.
2. "Очочи" doesn't make any sense morphologically anyway. It may be a joking, intentionally incorrect back-formation from "очочки", and occasional as well, of course.


Xavier61 said:


> Any idea why it is with "о" and not "e": *"очéчи"?


It is difficult to discuss why a non-existant word has some particular shape, I suppose. 
If my supposition is correct, then for the same reason why it's "очочки" and not "очéчки"; after "ч" only -очк- (etymologically, *-ъчьк-), and not -éчк-, is possible in stressed position, due to some Old Russian phonetic anomaly. If someone intends to write "-ечк-" there, "е" (incorrectly) stands for "ё" there, and no way for "é".


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> И давно у нас гласные вне корня проверяются проверочными словами?


_*<...>*_
Какую беглую гласную содержит данное слово?

_*Mod's note: please be polite.*_


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> _*<...>*_ Какую беглую гласную содержит данное слово?


После /ч/ беглой гласной в суффиксе -очк-/-ечк- может быть только /о/ (то бишь /*ъ/). Чисто этимологически.


----------



## Q-cumber

Xavier61 said:


> Hi, Q-Cumber. Do you think that "очoчи"or "очёчи" (how to write it?) are affectionate or diminutive forms of "очи" in the sense of "glasses"? Any idea why it is with "о" and not "e": *"очéчи"?


No, I don't think so. As I mentioned above, I'm not familiar with the 'word' "оч@чи". In the lyric of a song that you quoted earlier, it's obviously a made-up word that makes a rhyming pair with "короче". We can suggest that some (young) people might borrow it from this or that song and use it for a while.  I myself find this word' ugly and I'd recommend you against using it.


----------



## Vovan

Xavier61 said:


> Do you think that "очoчи"or "очёчи" (how to write it?) are affectionate or diminutive forms of "очи" in the sense of "glasses"?


It's a "wrong", humourous form of the plural. Some people (usually, they are women) might also say "мои дочи" instead of "мои дочери" or "мои дочки".

In a way, it is close to "my hubby" instead of "my husband" in English.
And I agree with you that these forms are diminutive and affectionate (sometimes, overtly sexy).

More examples:
_"Мой пупсик" -> "мой пусик" -> "мой пуся" -> "мой пусь". 
"Baby" -> "babe".
Пусик! – (Всех своих кавалеров она звала этим дурацким полуименем-полукличкой). – Пусик! Ты меня лю? – Лю, лю, – бормотал незадачливый объект. (Source: isbn:5425010826 - Поиск в Google)_​


----------



## Maroseika

*Mod note: The topic is fully explored. The thread is now closed.*


----------

